# just started egg share



## oddy (Aug 19, 2006)

Hello
I have just started an egg share after 3 failed icsi cycles and a year on the waiting list (my eggs are no longer viable for further treatment even though I'm 35), I have already started sniffing and have my 1st scan on Monday and just wanted to know what to expect from anyone who has actually been through the treatment, any advice would be greatly appreciated xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Oddy

Welcome to egg share   Lovely to have you here hun.... I have had 2 cycles of IVF and one of them was egg share.... How did your first scan go hun?? Hope all was well.

What clinic are you with?? All I can say that yes I thought egg share was a bit more stressfull, but you do feel amazing once you have done it. 

There is a egg share chat on top on the main board... Would love you to come over... 

Take care and good luck
Natalie xxxx


----------

